# Angstrom vs Cubicle Labs?



## Timbuktu10 (Jul 29, 2018)

Is it really worth the extra money?


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jul 29, 2018)

Ubercuber has a wonderful video.


----------



## Timbuktu10 (Jul 29, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Ubercuber has a wonderful video.


oh yea lol forgot


----------



## chron0s (Jul 29, 2018)

I have Angstrom as well as labs versions of some cubes - it's a tough call, I think if you already have a labs version thats broken in the benefit you'll see in the angstrom version is incremental, but if you're looking for an edge in competition its worth trying. You can also add dignitas to the pieces of labs cubes to smooth out the feel.

One thing I highly recommend: get the angstrom lubes, and start testing them on cubes. They're actually quite forgiving, break in easily, and have a nice effect.


----------



## Timbuktu10 (Jul 29, 2018)

chron0s said:


> I have Angstrom as well as labs versions of some cubes - it's a tough call, I think if you already have a labs version thats broken in the benefit you'll see in the angstrom version is incremental, but if you're looking for an edge in competition its worth trying. You can also add dignitas to the pieces of labs cubes to smooth out the feel.
> 
> One thing I highly recommend: get the angstrom lubes, and start testing them on cubes. They're actually quite forgiving, break in easily, and have a nice effect.


thanks


----------



## chron0s (Jul 29, 2018)

Sorry wasn't trying to shut down the discussion or anything! Some more thoughts:

for the bigger cubes on the market unless you have tons of time on your hands getting a labs or angstrom version is a cost effective way to go - these cubes take hours to set up, spring swap in some cases, lube, tension, fix mistakes, from the cubicle you get something that is going to work really well. I think setting up cubes is a lot of fun but its time consuming. For bigger cubes:

Angstrom Wuque M vs Labs Wuque M - if you're going to get a Wuque you definitely want to get one of these, the Wuque is (in my experience at least) a hard cube to set up, and magnetizing a 4x4 takes forever. I have both and prefer the angstrom version, the dignitas on the pieces makes the cube softer and quicker. The outer layers are supposed to be stronger on the Angstrom version as well - I can't really tell a difference but I think the angstrom is dead on for me personally strength wise. Worth the extra money for sure.

Angstrom WuShuang - good cube on its own, and the labs version of this cube is _really_ good. If I was getting a new one, I'd spring for the angstrom version but as far as I know the difference is in the lubes, not the magnets so if you already have a labs version try adding a bit of dignitas to the pieces, I think it'll make it even better.

Angstrom 3x3s: I haven't tried any from the cubicle but the angstrom lubes themselves have worked really well in all of the 3x3s I've tried. I use less or more gravitas depending on how much I want to stabilize the cube - in the valk power M the magnets are weak, so I use more gravitas - in my MF3RS2 I just used a little bit since its already a stable cube. I've experimented a lot but if you want to save time, you're going to be well served by how the cubicle sets these up.

Angstrom 2x2s: I'm super tempted by the Weipo - in terms of magnet strength I prefer weaker magnets so I worry they'll be too strong for me, in terms of lube and setup I think the weipo can respond well to the angstrom lubes. I did a weipo with 4x1 N52 from gaussboys with a lot of dignitas and it feels really good, probably needs more lube overall and seems to eat lube more than other 2x2s.

I angstrom lubed a Shadow M and would love a cubicle version - the shadow M responded quite well to angstrom lubes.


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 30, 2018)

chron0s said:


> I have Angstrom as well as labs versions of some cubes - it's a tough call, I think if you already have a labs version thats broken in the benefit you'll see in the angstrom version is incremental, but if you're looking for an edge in competition its worth trying. You can also add dignitas to the pieces of labs cubes to smooth out the feel.
> 
> One thing I highly recommend: get the angstrom lubes, and start testing them on cubes. They're actually quite forgiving, break in easily, and have a nice effect.


o dang people really like this stuf


----------



## Galcor117 (Jul 30, 2018)

No one even mentions coated cubes... the next thing after magnets...
IK it isnt the best thing to use for comparison with labs, but still.
iF It wASnT sO eXPenSiVe $$$$$$$$$$
If we told people in the past that we would spend over $60 on a cube of plastic and metal, they'd eat their feathered hats

But still, it's all pretty gud. Get them.


----------



## chron0s (Jul 30, 2018)

LOVE these angstrom lubes, *thank you* Chris for your hard work / research. I'm on my second set of dignitas / gravitas and running low again. Can't wait for Compound V and X.


----------



## Timbuktu10 (Jul 31, 2018)

chron0s said:


> LOVE these angstrom lubes, *thank you* Chris for your hard work / research. I'm on my second set of dignitas / gravitas and running low again. Can't wait for Compound V and X.


My main 3x3 is a Weilong GTS2M Lite and I have no back up. I intend on buying a new 3x3 as a backup as well as the angstrom wuque. Should I go for the Valk Power M, Valk M, or Gan Air SM? Also, labs versus angstrom for all of these. Another question, although you reccomend the Angstrom Wuque, I have heard controversial opinions on it. Some people, such as UberCuber, say its really slow, while others say its perfect for them. Any idea why its so controversial?


----------



## Galcor117 (Aug 1, 2018)

A good backup main should be something you like but is also different than your main. For example, if you feel the GTS2M isn’t right for you in a competition, you may want to use a stabler cube. The Valk M (must be stickerless imo) is a good option for comp jitters, but it’s up to you. The Power M is pretty controversial and the SM is super pricy (especially pro shop (which I categorize under Labs bc setup is same) or Angstrom), but between the two I’d choose the latter. I’ve heard great things about the Angstrom Valk M (and SM in fact), but I’ve never tried it. I’ve tried a Labs valk M, and it’s excellent.


----------



## Timbuktu10 (Aug 1, 2018)

Galcor117 said:


> A good backup main should be something you like but is also different than your main. For example, if you feel the GTS2M isn’t right for you in a competition, you may want to use a stabler cube. The Valk M (must be stickerless imo) is a good option for comp jitters, but it’s up to you. The Power M is pretty controversial and the SM is super pricy (especially pro shop (which I categorize under Labs bc setup is same) or Angstrom), but between the two I’d choose the latter. I’ve heard great things about the Angstrom Valk M (and SM in fact), but I’ve never tried it. I’ve tried a Labs valk M, and it’s excellent.


i am very good at controlling it, im extremely used to it. i like nearly all cubes, clicky, smooth, (not really a huge fan of super crunchy), etc. I really just want a different feeling cube that could fit my turning style well. I turn pretty aggressively, however i'm accurate.


----------



## Galcor117 (Aug 1, 2018)

Timbuktu10 said:


> i am very good at controlling it, im extremely used to it. i like nearly all cubes, clicky, smooth, (not really a huge fan of super crunchy), etc. I really just want a different feeling cube that could fit my turning style well. I turn pretty aggressively, however i'm accurate.


Have you been to a comp? If you haven't, you should go and try some cubes. Its also important to know how you do in comps


----------



## Timbuktu10 (Aug 1, 2018)

Galcor117 said:


> Have you been to a comp? If you haven't, you should go and try some cubes. Its also important to know how you do in comps


ive been to like 10 comps lol, i just havent been to one very recently. and yes i get told this frequently, however sometimes i just dont want to wait. I dont have one in my region for like 3 more weeks.


----------



## Galcor117 (Aug 1, 2018)

Lol
Then I have little advice I can give other than maybe the SM might be a good option for you. It would seem to fit your style.


----------



## Timbuktu10 (Aug 1, 2018)

Galcor117 said:


> Lol
> Then I have little advice I can give other than maybe the SM might be a good option for you. It would seem to fit your style.


does the cubicle version come with the extra nuts?


----------



## Timbuktu10 (Aug 1, 2018)

Galcor117 said:


> A good backup main should be something you like but is also different than your main. For example, if you feel the GTS2M isn’t right for you in a competition, you may want to use a stabler cube. The Valk M (must be stickerless imo) is a good option for comp jitters, but it’s up to you. The Power M is pretty controversial and the SM is super pricy (especially pro shop (which I categorize under Labs bc setup is same) or Angstrom), but between the two I’d choose the latter. I’ve heard great things about the Angstrom Valk M (and SM in fact), but I’ve never tried it. I’ve tried a Labs valk M, and it’s excellent.


also why must the valk m be stickerless


----------



## Galcor117 (Aug 1, 2018)

Timbuktu10 said:


> does the cubicle version come with the extra nuts?


No. Get the yellow ones.


Timbuktu10 said:


> also why must the valk m be stickerless


Qiyi Plastic is quite hard, and having a stickerless cube makes it much smoother and quiet (imo). Trust me.


----------

